# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  اسماء المرشحين للانتخابات النيابية في كافة محافظات المملكة

## حسان القضاة

اعلن وزير الداخلية رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات النيابية عيد الفايزاسماء الذين تقدموا بطلبات الترشيح لمجلس النواب الخامس عشر في جميع محافظات المملكة اعتبارا من الساعة الثامنة من صباح اليوم الاحد ولغاية الساعة الثالثة من بعد ظهر اليوم الاحد اذ بلغ(805) مواطنين... وفيما يلي اسماء الذين تقدموا بطلبات الترشيح :


محافظة العاصمة

الدائرة الاولى 

1 خليل حسين خليل عطيه مسلم
2 سالم عبدالله سليمان الهدبان مسلم
3 راشد عوده الراشد البرايسه مسلم
4 بهجت عمر محمد ابو طالب مسلم
5 حامد حمدان عبد الرحمن النبابته مسلم
6 حسن محمود خالد صافي مسلم
7 موسى علي محمد هنطش مسلم
8 محمد مفلح مخيمر ابو جاموس مسلم
9 عودة الله احمدخلف الدعجه مسلم
10 عارف جزاع عبد الكريم ارتيمه مسلم
11 عبدالحفيظ طالب احمد الحيت مسلم
12 جمال حسين محمد ابو كوش مسلم
13 ايمن ابراهيم مناحي البرايسه مسلم
14 جضعان حمدان جضعان الهبارنه مسلم
15 جعفر مروان سالم العبداللات مسلم
16 عزام جميل فارس الهنيدي مسلم
17 حسين عارف مجري العتيبي مسلم
18 خليل حسين محمد صافي مسلم
19 محمد ارشيد محيسن البريكات مسلم
20 جمال حسين منصور ابوحميد مسلم

الدائرة الثانيه

1 محمد خليل عشا الدوايمه مسلم
2 محمد سلمي حسان الكوز مسلم
3 عمر حسن هملان هملان الدعجه مسلم
4 محمد حسين سلمي الكوز مسلم
5 صالح ضيف الله محمد الفقيه مسلم
6 عبد المجيد محمد محمود الاقطش مسلم
7 محمد فلاح العابد البرايسه مسلم
8 يوسف احمد حسين القرنه مسلم
9 حمزه عباس حسين منصور مسلم
10 مازن زهير ابراهيم عنبر مسلم
11 موسى علي محمد الوحش مسلم
12 ساميه فايز عبدالله عبدالله مسلم
13 محمد موسى عبدالله عبدالله مسلم
14 صباح عبد المجيد عبد الحميد امين مسلم
15 آدم عبد المجيد عبد الرزاق صالح السلوادي مسلم
16 عبد المنعم رأفت محمد ابو زنط مسلم
17 علي احمد محمود الشولي مسلم
18 وليد علي محمود ابو عواد مسلم

الدائرة الثالثه

1 ممدوح صالح حمد العبادي مسلم
2 مروان حامد محمود سلطان مسلم
3 خليل محمد الحاج توفيق عبد الرحمن مسلم
4 نجاتي حياتي حافظ الشخشير مسلم
5 رياض فهمي عبدالله الصيفي مسلم
6 عبد الكريم احمد عبد الكريم شبانه مسلم
7 طارق سامي حنا خوري مسيحي
8 عدنان احمد حسن ابوالراغب مسلم
9 سمر خالد صبحي الحاج حسن مسلم
10 اسماعيل احمد طه البستنجي مسلم
11 رحيل محمد محمود غرايبه مسلم
12 عوده بطرس عوده قواس مسيحي
13 محمد سند عبد المطلب العكايله مسلم
14 ثيودور حنا ثيودور الدير مسيحي
15 غازي فريد بديوي المشربش مسيحي
16 احمد محمد علي الصفدي مسلم
17 خوله ابراهيم نزال العرموطي مسلم
18 عبد الرحيم فتحي سليم البقاعي مسلم
19 وهدان ايوب ابراهيم عويس مسيحي
20 احمد سليم احمد قادري مسلم
21 ضرار مصطفى محمود الرفاعي مسلم
22 سري جميل احمد ناصر مسلم
23 يوسف احمد علي البستنجي مسلم
24 رائد شعبان ديب حماده مسلم
25 رغدا بكور محمد ياقتي مسلم

الدائرة الرابعة 

1 نايف ابراهيم سالم ابو محفوظ مسلم
2 خلف عبد الكريم سالم الرقاد مسلم
3 نضال برجس شاهر الحديد مسلم
4 محمد ابراهيم محمد ابو الشيخ مسلم
5 مازن محمد منور الحديد مسلم
6 محمد ابراهيم حميدان العنبر مسلم
7 ظاهر نهار شاهر الحديد مسلم
8 جبر حماد سليمان ابو غليون مسلم
9 حسين علي حسن الدريدي مسلم
10 احمد ابراهيم سلامه الهميسات مسلم
11 علي محمد زيدان الحنيطي مسلم
12 هزاع حمدان هزاع الحديد مسلم
13 سالم خلف سليمان القطارنه مسلم
14 منير محمد ثاري الحنيطي مسلم
15 خالد معاظب سالم الحويطات مسلم
16 محمود عليان احمد الحسن مسلم
17 مطير احمد عبدالله البستنجي مسلم
18 علي محمد عبد الرحمن عبد الجواد(الطهراوي) مسلم
19 حسان ناصر احمد القصراوي مسلم
20 احمد محمد عياده الكردي مسلم
21 شحاده اسعد محمد ابو الراغب مسلم
22 حمد صالح العبدالله ابو زيد مسلم
23 نوف عارف طراد الحديد مسلم
24 سعاده سعادات عبد المجيد سعاده مسلم

الدائرة الخامسه 

1 محمد عبدالله الحمد ابو هديب مسلم
2 اسامه زهدي احمد ابده مسلم
3 محمد عواد فرحان النعيمات مسلم
4 اكرم يوسف عمر القواسمي مسلم
5 احمد يوسف محمد العدوان مسلم
6 شاهر احمد سليمان العساف مسلم
7 وليد جودت رزق السبول مسلم
8 قصي محمد نجيب شاهين مسلم
9 جلال عبد الحليم سويلم قطيش الفاعوري مسلم
10 نمر سلمان الكايد العساف مسلم
11 سميح موسى يونس بينو مسلم
12 زيد احمد عبد الرحيم الكايد مسلم
13 مشهور امين محمود شفا قوج مسلم
14 صالح مفلح فالح اللوزي مسلم
15 توجان فيصل قلاجري كوجك مسلم
16 شاكر يوسف سليمان ابو حطب مسلم
17 عدنان عادل عدوي ابو سيدو مسلم
18 ابراهيم عبده مهاوش ابو قله الحجاج مسلم

الدائرة السادسه

1 نصار حسن سالم القيسي مسلم
2 منير حسني شوماف صوبر مسلم
3 صايل احمد عبيد المعاليه مسلم
4 عادل يوسف حسن رمضان مسلم
5 مولود يحيى اسماعيل صوبر مسلم
6 نورما بهاء الدين باط عمر مسلم
7 خلدون رشدي سعيد اسحاقات مسلم
8 خلدون نواف احمد حينا مسلم
9 ميرفت عواد محمد العبادي مسلم
10 خلف موسى خالد الهلال العبادي مسلم
11 سمير عوده هلال العبادي مسلم
12 لطفي محمود محمد حسنين(الديرباني) مسلم
13 هاشم خليل محمد القيسي مسلم
14 ابتسام محمد ربيع سليحات مسلم
15 محمد هزاع محمد العبادي مسلم
16 عبدالله يونس سلامه محسن مسلم
17 عزام حسن مكيد المغاريز العبادي مسلم
18 غالب محمد حسن المناصير مسلم
19 علي فلاح سلامه المناصير مسلم
20 عبير وليد عمر ابو طالب مسلم
21 موسى سالم فلاح الحسامي مسلم
22 عوني محمد عبد جدوع مسلم


الدائرة السابعه 1 عدنان خلف حامد السواعير مسلم
2 محمد ابراهيم عبد الكريم الثوابيه مسلم
3 فايز خالد سلامه المرزوق مسلم
4 عبد الحفيظ سليم عبد العزيز المرعي مسلم
5 محمد بركات عبد الكريم السواعير مسلم
6 بركات عبد الكريم المفلح العواوده مسلم
7 مشهور عواد عبد النبي البكار العجارمه مسلم
8 مشهور درويش صايل الشهوان مسلم
9 انور عيسى عيد العياده العجارمه مسلم
10 محمد مصلح سعد الحلاحله العجارمه مسلم
11 حسين متروك شحاده العجارمه مسلم
12 احمد عوده محارب الحلاحله مسلم

----------


## حسان القضاة

محافظة اربد

الدائرة الاولى

1 قاسم محمد مصلح البطاينه مسلم
2 احمد مزعل خريوش العزام مسلم
3 قاسم محمد قاسم بني هاني مسلم
4 وصفي سليمان خلف هزايمه مسلم
5 اياد عبد الفتاح مصلح النجار مسلم
6 محمد خالد محمود الردايده مسلم
7 رسمي خضر محمد الفلاح مسلم
8 محمود حسين رجا عبابنه مسلم
9 محمد محمود حامد البطاينه مسلم
10 احمد نجيب يوسف العقله مسلم
11 يونس احمد حميدان الجمره مسلم
12 يونس صالح قويدر بني يونس مسلم
13 عبد الله نعيم عبد القادر عبنده مسلم
14 سمير عقل سليم عويس مسلم
15 ابراهيم بدر عبد الهادي ابو اسليم الجرادات مسلم
16 عبد الله مصطفى محمد غرايبه مسلم
17 مجدولين عبده وزان خزاعله مسلم
18 مازن محمد سعيد الشايب مسلم
19 د. محمد تيسير علي الزناتي مسلم
20 محمد علي المحمد الشطناوي مسلم
21 ليث عناد بركه المجالي مسلم
22 محمد علي يوسف الشقيري مسلم
23 سكينة ابراهيم كايد عبيدات مسلم
24 محمد خالد حمد عبابنه مسلم
25 فريال زكي سعيد ابو لبده مسلم
26 فايز محمد باير بدارنه مسلم
27 مصلح محمد موسى العزة مسلم
28 منصور فلاح باير طبيشات مسلم
29 فائقة علي مسعود دوقراني مسلم
30 سهيل عبدالعفو امين ابو بكر مسلم
31 محمد حسن محمد البزور مسلم
32 ثروت محمد عبدالله الحيلواني مسلم
33 الدكتور حميد نايف احمد البطاينة مسلم
34 عقاب مصطفى محمود الجوابرة مسلم
35 محمود خالد عبدالله ابو الهيجاء مسلم
36 محمد مصطفى صالح حتاملة مسلم

الدائرة الثانيه

1 فراس محمد عبدالرحيم خصاونة مسلم
2 الحاج سامي علي محمد خصاونة مسلم
3 احمد محمد رشيد الابراهيم مسلم
4 سليم امين ابو الشعر النمري مسيحي
5 محمد فؤاد الخصاونة مسلم
6 الدكتور راجي نور سعيد حداد مسيحي
7 هدى محمود علي الحتامله مسلم
8 يسار محمد عبدالوالي الخصاونة مسلم
9 خليل سلامه احمد شطناوي مسلم
10 هاني خلف عقله الخصاونة مسلم
11 كاميليا يعقوب الصالح عماري مسيحي
12 فكري عايض سليمان دويري مسلم
13 حسني محمد فندي الشياب مسلم
14 حافظ عارف فاضل ابو ربيع مسلم
15 د.حسني احمد خالد الشياب ابو كريم مسلم
16 ابراهيم مفلح جادالله حتامله مسلم
17 حمد عبدالله قاسم الشوحه مسلم
18 خليل خميس سلطي الصبيحي مسلم
19 محمود نجيب فنيش نصير مسلم
20 عبدالرؤوف سالم نهار الروابدة مسلم
21 اكرم محمد محمد طلفاح مسلم
22 رضوان حسن سلامه ابو شهاب مسلم
23 يسرى صابر قاسم الماضي مسلم
24 كوثر محمود فلاح ابو عين شهابات مسلم
25 علي فلاح علي طلاجي مسلم
26 احمد سليم احمد الفهيد الزقيبة مسلم
27 نادية توفيق سليمان مريان مسلم
28 منصور محمد عبدالله الصمادي مسلم
29 راكان محمود حمد المريخات مسلم

الدائرة الثالثة 

1 نهلا خلف محمد الجراح مسلم
2 علي احمد عبدالله الحسبان مسلم
3 الدكتور عصر ابراهيم محمود الشرمان مسلم
4 محمد احمد يعقوب العمري مسلم
5 سحر " محمد علي " حسين العمري مسلم
6 احمد علي عبدالله الجراح مسلم
7 محمود موسى احمد عواد الجوارنة مسلم
8 زكية محمد علي مهاوش مسلم
9 حسني سالم مفلح العمري مسلم

الدائرة الرابعة

1 عدنان عبد الكريم فضل الداوود الزعبي مسلم
2 فواز محمود مفلح لزعبي مسلم
3 احمد سليم رشيد النجار مسلم
4 هاشم محمد الطالب الشبول مسلم
5 عوض يوسف احمد الذيابات مسلم
6 نوال منصور سليم عبد العال مسلم
7 محمد علي المحسن الاحمد العزايزه مسلم
8 تيسير محمد فلاح الذيابات مسلم
9 بسام سليمان عبد اه ابو النصر مسلم
10 امنه فلاح عيسى الفلاح مسلم
11 زهريه احمد محمد سماره مسلم
12 فراس انور صايل الزعبي مسلم
13 يوسف علي العبد العزيز السماره مسلم
14 السيده عيدة علي المحمد الزعبي مسلم
15 سكوت عبد الرحيم الخضر الحسين مسلم
16 رانيه فؤاد محمد ابو النادي مسلم
17 عليا علي شحادة العبد الله مسلم
18 علي محمود محمد الخزعلي مسلم

الدائرة الخامسه 

1 يحيى علي محمد ملكاوي مسلم
2 صائب احمد تركي عبيدات مسلم
3 شاديه خلف محمد ملكاوي مسلم
4 مازن محمد موسى شرايعه ملكاوي مسلم
5 نجم الدين محمود رشيد الطوالبه مسلم
6 المهندس عمر حسن علي ظاهر ملكاوي مسلم
7 سوزان عليان قويدرعودات مسلم
8 ماجد محمد حسين سلطان عبيدات مسلم
9 طلال عبد الله محمد الضامن مسلم
10 احمد قاسم محمد الرقيبات مسلم
11 سميره حسين علي ملكاوي مسلم
12 ربى بدر احمدعبيدات مسلم
13 صلاح محمد يوسف الزعبي مسلم
14 ناريمان زهير احمد الروسان مسلم
15 يحيى خالد يوسف عبيدات مسلم
16 رباح محمود احمد الروسان مسلم
17 سليمان فياض سليمان عبيدات مسلم
18 كامل عرسان احمد الدقامسه مسلم
19 المحامي فراس احمد عارف الروسان مسلم
20 صالح محمود عبد القادر ابو مهنا مسلم
21 لطيفه علي عبد الرحيم الكيلان مسلم
22 حسن محمد عجاج عبيدات مسلم
23 احمد ابراهيم احمد الحسين مسلم
24 د. محمود نادي عبيدات مسلم

الدائرةالسادسة 

1 احمد سليم الفرحان ملحم مسلم
2 جمليةعبدالحليم محمود عباده مسلم
3 خلود ابراهيم سليمان درابسة مسلم
4 ماهر علي محمد العمايرة مسلم
5 صالح سليم قاسم محمد مسلم
6 ياسين عبدالنعيم محمد بني ياسين مسلم
7 بسما محمود مصطفى بني يونس مسلم
8 محمد محمود مصطفى ربابعة مسلم
9 غسان حمزة " محمد سعيد " شريدة مسلم
10 ايمن محمود محمد حميدات مسلم
11 صالح حسين علي ربابعه مسلم
12 انتصار محمود محمد بني يونس مسلم
13 احمد عبدالكريم محمود ابو شنب مسلم
14 الدكتور نبيل محمد سعيد نهار سليم مسلم
15 عبدالقادر محمد محمود بني ملحم مسلم
16 عبدالكريم محمد ونس الشريدة مسلم
17 عبدالرزاق احمد محمد بني يونس مسلم
18 خالد محمد احمد عمايرة مسلم


الدائرة السابعة

1 عبدالله احمد بشير الغزاوي مسلم
2 فاطمة علي ضيف الله ابو عبطة مسلم
3 ايمان محمد ابواشتيا مسلم
4 اميره حمد مجلي البشتاوي مسلم
5 شاهر احميد الدندني الصقور مسلم
6 بسام حسن ابوالعروق العوامرة مسلم
7 مجحم حمد ابو مديريس الصقور مسلم
8 د0 عياد محسن خليل الخطيب مسلم
9 امنة رجا صالح الدعوس مسلم
10 نواف خلف العطية العامري مسلم
11 انشراح سالم محمد السكر مسلم
12 محمد خضر ابراهيم الدلكي مسلم

الدائرة الثامنة

1 شرف فرج محمد هياجنه مسلم
2 مصطفى صالح محمد الجداية مسلم
3 سميح علي خالد العظم مسلم
4 فهمية محمود عثمان العزام مسلم
5 فريد محمد فريد الباتع مسلم
6 عبد الماجد عوض محمد الدعجه مسلم
7 عادل فلاح علي العزام مسلم
8 موسى سالم علي خضير مسلم
9 رافت حسن احمد القرعان مسلم
10 طلال محمد حسين قماجات مسلم
11 محمود احمد علي العرايضة مسلم
12 سامية غازي عبدالله السخنة مسلم
13 توفيق محمود منيزل المقبل مسلم


الدائرة التاسعة

1 سهير احمد حسين العزام مسلم
2 محمد فالح عبدالقادر العزام مسلم
3 جهاد فوزي احمد الوديان مسلم
4 جميل محمود العلي البشاير مسلم
5 محمد خير حسن القدره الطواها مسلم
6 يسرى حسين غانم العمري مسلم
7 محمود محسن فالح المهيدات مسلم
8 كامل بدر الكامل العمري مسلم
9 عبدالله عقيل احمد خراشقه مسلم
10 نايف محمود العثمان العمري مسلم
11 محمودمحسن علي مهيدات مسلم

----------


## حسان القضاة

محافظة الزرقاء

الدائرة الاولى

1 سلامه عطا الله منيزل الغويري مسلم
2 محمد عبد الله سليم العرافين مسلم
3 رولا امين عيسى جمعه مسلم
4 ضيف الله حمود فليح القلاب العموش مسلم
5 نهى عبد الله محمد مقدادي مسلم
6 سمير عبد الله مصطفى عرابي مسلم
7 ميرزا قاسم بولاد بولاد مسلم 
8 طلال هارون اسماعيل الرمحي مسلم
9 فواز حسن حمد الله مسلم
10 فتحي محمد حسن الجمل مسلم
11 خالد نايف محمد ابو جاد الله مسلم
12 نوفان فتحي احمد سماره مسلم
13 مريم ناصر مفلح حسين العموش مسلم
14 بسام سلامه موسى حدادين المسيحي
15 عادل عودة ابو محفوظ مسلم
16 عبد السلام صالح عبد الغني التلالوه مسلم
17 ميلاد حكمت عواد المسيحي
18 يعقوب غانم داود حداد المسيحي
19 احمد ابراهيم الياس يرفاس مسلم 
20 منى ناصر ذيب الغويري مسلم
21 ممدوح مطوعن نصار المحيس مسلم
22 حياة حسين علي المسيمي مسلم
23 فؤاد مصطفى ابراهيم الخلفات مسلم
24 محمدوليد حسن قوشحه مسلم
25 هشام سامي الحمصي مسلم

الدائرة الثانيه 

1 فرحان نومان ذيب الغويري مسلم
2 خميس بركات سالم الزواهره مسلم
3 مخلد عوه ابراهيم الزواهره مسلم
4 عبد الله حميد سليمان الغويري مسلم
5 موسى رشيد شرقي الخلايله مسلم
6 محمودسلامه مسلم الخلايله مسلم
7 حمود ابراهيم احمد الزواهره مسلم
8 محمد حسن محمد الزواهره مسلم
9 محمد سليمان مبارك الخلايله مسلم
10 سلامه سلمان مسلم ابو سرحان مسلم
11 حاتم محمد مصطفى حلوح مسلم
12 عبد الحافظ عيطان محمد الغويري مسلم
13 عليا ايوب ارشود الخلايله مسلم
14 حاتم احمد موسى الصرايره مسلم
15 شاهر بشير سبيل الزواهره مسلم
16 سميح عبد الحافظ عبد الكريم الزواهره مسلم
17 ابراهيم سليمان سلمان المشوخي مسلم
18 محمد عبد الله سالم الخلايله مسلم
19 ناصر احمد حسين الخلايله مسلم
20 هايل محمد رشيد الخلايله مسلم
21 موسى بركات سعود الزواهره مسلم
22 ماجد عبد الله محمد الزواهره مسلم

الدائرة الثالثه 

1 امل عبد الله المفلح العموش مسلم
2 د. سليمان خليف عقله القلاب مسلم
3 نواف مقبل سلمان معلى الزيود مسلم
4 هيلا محمود عقله الزيود مسلم
5 احمد خليف حامد الزيود مسلم
6 ريم احمد قاسم عبد الرزاق مسلم
7 خلف ياسين سلمان الزيود مسلم

الدائرة الرابعة1 
طاهرامين محمد نصار مسلم
2 جعفر يوسف احمد الحوراني مسلم
3 محمد عوده رزق الخلايله مسلم
4 مرزوق حمد عواد الهبارنه مسلم
5 خوله يوسف علي هديب مسلم
6 محمد احمد محمود الحاج محمد مسلم
7 محمد عبد راشد الدعجه مسلم
8 قبلان عبد الله قبلان الدحيات مسلم
9 حسين صالح حريثان العلامات مسلم
10 صالح مصطفى محمد ياسين مسلم
11 عبد المجيد محمد احمد ابو سل مسلم
12 عداله محمد علي الخطيب مسلم
13 عماد ياسينمحمد حميدان مسلم
14 اسماعيل سليمان محمد الحلحولي مسلم
15 قصي احمد عبد الحميد الدميسي مسلم
16 محمد روبين محمد عوه مسلم
17 جمال محمد حسن العلوي مسلم
18 مصطفى محمود عبد القادر العذره مسلم

----------


## حسان القضاة

محافظة معان

الدائرة الاولى

1 حسن محمد موسى الشلبي مسلم
2 عادل ابراهيم مزعل مشري مسلم
3 المحامي ماهر محمد هليل كريشان مسلم
4 خالد زاهر العبد الفناطسه مسلم
5 نوال ابراهيم علي كريشان مسلم
6 محمد شاكر عوده ابو عوده مسلم
7 خوله محمد عقله المعاني مسلم
8 ساره عبدالقادر محمد الرواد مسلم
9 وفاء محمد احمد الزيادنه مسلم
10 موسى خلف فياض المعاني مسلم

الدائرة الثانية 

1 . محمد عبد القادر سالم الطوره مسلم
2 وصفي علي سليمان الرواشده مسلم
3 فاطمه علي حمد البدور مسلم
4 بسمه علي مطلق الهباهبه مسلم
5 محمد اسماعيل عيسى الطوره مسلم
6 عدنان عبد الله علي الهباهبه 

الدائرة الثالثة 

1 .هاني عباس علي النوافلة مسلم

----------


## حسان القضاة

محافظة عجلون

الدائرة الاولى

1 الحاج ناجح محمد عكاشة المومني مسلم
2 حسيب موسى الحمود الزغول مسلم
3 فهيم محمود محمد الصمادي مسلم
4 علي احمد خلف الدرابكة مسلم
5 د. محمد طعمة سليمان القضاة/ابو عبادة مسلم
6 الاستاذ علي يوسف سليمان القضاة مسلم
7 الشيخ محمد طعمة عقلة القضاة/ابو فارس مسلم
8 ميسون سلطي الياس زيدان ايوب مسيحي
9 مصطفى مفلح محمد القضاة /ابو منصور مسلم
10 مرام علي عوض القضاة مسلم
11 الشيخ سمير محمد مفلح القضاة /ابو عبدالله مسلم
12 احلام عبدالله محمد المومني/ام علاء هوازن مسلم
13 د.عمرعبدالرحيم احمد ربابعة/الشيخ ابو عبدالله مسلم
14 عرب محمد مصطفى الصمادي /ابو قصي مسلم
15 عطاف شاكر حسن المومني/ أم زيد مسلم
16 د. يحيى حنا ابراهيم حداد /ابو جوني مسيحي
17 رائد محمود محمد القضاة /ابو وسام مسلم
18 زيد سالم محمد القضاة /ابو غيث مسلم
19 الاستاذ جريس جريس السليمان الربضي مسيحي
20 م. ضرار نهار مصطفى محسن العرود مسلم
21 م. سمير هلال عيسى مقطش مسيحي
22 المحامي نبيل عبد الكريم القضاه مسلم
23 فراس يوسف محمد الصمادي مسلم
24 محمد ابراهيم محمد القضاه مسلم
25 عبد المجيد محمد علي الصمادي مسلم
26 علي حسن علي الزواتين مسلم
27 وديع ميشيل سعيد زوايده مسيحي
28 د0رضا خليل خوري حداد/اخو الخوري مسيحي

الدائرة الثانية 

1 حسني عطاالله عقلة بي سلمان مسلم
2 خلود محمد الخطاطبة مسلم
3 د. احمد محمود عناب مسلم
4 ريم شفيق راشد الخزاعي مسلم
5 المحامي ايمن محمد احمد شويات/ابو نامص مسلم
6 المحامي علي محمود نايف الفريحات /ابو ليث مسلم
7 عبد الله عبد الرحمن محمد فريحات/عبدالله الرخيني مسلم

----------


## حسان القضاة

محافظة جرش

الدائرة الاولى

1 علي صياح مضحي الحراحشة 
2 خالد يوسف احمد الراشد 
3 احمد نواش المحمد العكاشة 
4 عبدالله خليف شنوان الخوالدة 
5 احمد عواد مطلق الزبون 
6 احمد سليم محمد عياصرة 
7 صابر محمد يوسف الشبلي 
8 محمد نايف يوسف البرماوي 
9 وجدي محمود حمدان الشمري 
10 فواز محمد الراشد العبد الحق 
12 ابراهيم محمد لافي الشوابكة 
13 احمد حلمي علي الكايد 
14 بسام محمود احمد قبلان المقابلة 
15 هاشم عبدالكريم علي الزبون 
16 سليمان سلامه السعد الخلف 
17 ناصر محمد خليل الزعبي 
18 محمد خالد محمد زريقات 
19 محمد حسن سالم العتوم 
20 احمد مصطفى محمود العتوم 
21 حسن علي عقيل ابو غزالة 
22 علي عقلة عطيه القوقزه 
23 احمد هلال لافي الخوالدة 
24 تيسير علي سويلم زريقات 
25 سامية محمد حسن عكاشة 
26 مفلح حمد منيزل الرحيمي 
27 باسم محمد احمد بني احمد 
28 خالد رشيد احمد القيام 
29 محمد احمد صالح العتوم 
30 احمد محمد طلب القرعان 
31 هيثم يوسف راشد ابو زيد 
32 اجنيد محمود محمد بني احمد 
33 احمد غمار مفلح الزبون 
34 محمود عوض محمود يوسف 
35 منى عبدالله محمود حوامده 
36 احمد محمود احمد رضوان 
37 عمر نمر يوسف قرعان 
38 رائد محمود احمد العتوم 
39 محمد كريم علي الزبون 
40 حسن عمر حسن الصوي

----------


## حسان القضاة

محافظة مادبا 

الدائرة الاولى 

1 د. محمد علي حسين المعايعه مسلم
2 حامد محيسن نمر الزن مسلم
3 د. رياض جريس سلامه اليعقوب المسيحي
4 جواهر سالم محمد الشوابكه مسلم
5 د. فارس ابراهيم جميعان جميعان المسيحي
6 سليمان عواد ابو غيث مسلم
7 عثمان خالد عوده الله الغليلات مسلم
8 محمد امين خليل الشريده مسلم
9 عبد الجواد محمود احمد شحاده مسلم
10 د. يوسف سليمان سالم ابو اصليح مسلم
11 خلف عيد سالم الغليلات مسلم
12 برجس عبده فياض العبابسه مسلم
13 حسن مسلم تركي الفساطلة مسلم
14 علي عبد المهدي زعل الفساطلة مسلم
15 د. سهيل فخري حنا الطوال المسيحي
16 د. خالد محمد سالم ابو الغنم مسلم
17 ميسر عبد الجليل عليان الدقاق مسلم
18 محمد علي سالم ابو الهيه مسلم
19 د. سليمان عباس حسين ابو سويلم مسلم
20 عبير فلاح زويد الشوابكه مسلم
21 عودة محمد سلامه ابو جودة مسلم
22 محمد عارف الوخيان مسلم
23 خلود عبد الحميد الحلايبه مسلم
24 د. مصطفى ابراهيم بطرس الحمارنه مسيحي
25 عادل عيد مسلم الشوابكه مسلم
26 هيا علي فلاح المصالحة الشوابكة مسلم
27 عيد محمد سالم الونديين مسلم
28 جهاد عطيه محمد عبيد مسلم
29 احمد علي الجروح ابو الغنم مسلم
30 عبد الحليم احمد جبر الطويل مسلم
31 زيد محمد فلاح الشوابكه مسلم

الدائرة الثانية 

1 د. فلك سليمان مبارك الجمعاني مسلم
2 د. علي حمد علي الحميد مسلم
3 خليل مسلم خليف الحواتمه مسلم
4 عبد الحفيظ سليمان مناور ابو قاعود مسلم
5 د. شذى فرج مبارك الهاشم مسلم
6 سليمان زايد الطوالبه مسلم
7 فيصل احمد عايد الشخانبه مسلم
8 داوود شراري داوود الرواحنه مسلم
9 تغريد هايل شهوان البريزات مسلم
10 اريوف عبد اله مسلم العجالين مسلم
11 محمد سلامه ارشيد الرواحنه مسلم
12 خالد عايد خليف اللوانسه مسلم
13 محمد جراد نصار الفقهاء مسلم
14 خديجه سليمان شحاده الفقهاء مسلم

----------


## حسان القضاة

محافظة الكرك

الدائرة الاولى 

1 عبد الله غانم سليمان الزريقات المسيحي
2 فواز عبد الله خلف الزريقات المسيحي
3 عبد الفتاح محمد عليان المعايطه المسلم
4 عبد الحميد ابراهيم حسن الذنيبات المسلم
5 فيصل سلطان علي الضمور المسلم
6 نهاية جميل سلمان القراله المسلم
7 على عوده حسن السحيمات المسلم
8 رائد محمد سلمان الصعوب المسلم
9 رزق علي عطا الله المعايطة المسلم
10 غسان عبد المطلب سلمان المعايطة المسلم
11 مروان سميح سلمان الهلسه المسيحي
12 احمد خليل حمود الضمور المسلم
13 حورية احمد عطا الله الجعافره المسلم
14 محمد عبد الحميد محمد المعايطة المسلم
15 وفاء جميل محمد الشمايله المسلم
16 احمد سالم صالح المبيضين المسلم
17 زيدان محمد عبد الغني المعايطه المسلم
18 محمد جمعه عبدالرحمن عبد المعطي الرهايفه الحباشنه المسلم
19 ميسم عاطف نافع المدادحه المسلم
20 طه عبد الكريم ابراهيم الشرفا المسلم
21 فيصل عبد الرحمن سليمان الصعوب المسلم
22 خليل محمد زين الدين ابو الفيلات المسلم

الدائرة الثانية 

1 عبد الهادي عطاالله جعفر المجالي المسلم
2 ميشيل عياده يوسف الحجازين مسيحي
3 نهضه احمد حسين ابو قديري المسلم
4 رائد ابراهيم خلف الحجازين مسيحي
5 احمد رجا عقله العمرو المسلم
6 لارا سلطان جميل المجالي المسلم
7 خالد تركي عبد اللطيف المجالي المسلم
8 رضوان عبد المجيد عودة المجالي المسلم
9 ثروت سلامه محمد العمرو المسلم
10 ايمن توفيق سلامه المجالي المسلم
11 صباح نايل عزام المجالي المسلم

الدائرة الثالثه 1 يوسف مصطفى علي الصرايره المسلم
2 عاطف يوسف صالح الطراونه المسلم
3 عبد السلام صالح سليمان الطراونه المسلم
4 عارف حمد فياض الطراونه المسلم
5 صباح سلامه درويش البطوش المسلم
6 محمد نايل سلمان الصرايره المسلم
7 يونس سالم عبد الغني الطراونه المسلم
8 عزات فارس افجيج الطراونه المسلم
9 حمدة حمده سليم ذياب الطراونه المسلم

الدائرة الرابعه 

1 عطا الله مزعل مصطفى العونه المسلم
2 جواهر ارحيم جبران العشوش المسلم
3 صالح ابراهيم سليمان الخليفات المسلم
4 فضل شتيان محارب المحافظه المسلم
5 محمدعبد درويش البوات المسلم
6 جميل سالم سلامه الحشوش المسلم
7 حسن احمد متروك العشيبات المسلم
8 محمود عبد اللطيف ذيبان الهويمل المسلم
9 صباح سهو فريج الشعار المسلم
10 جمعه عبد صلاح الشعار المسلم
11 عواد اطليق مطلق الخليفات المسلم
12 محمد بريكان صلاح الخنازره المسلم
13 سميح خلف خليل العشوش المسلم
14 ضحى خليفه طلاق النوايشه المسلم
15 عبد القادر عبد الغني عيسى العجالين المسلم


الدائرة الخامسه

1 اعطيوي تركي عطيوي الرواشده المسلم
2 عبد الوهاب عبد المهدي حسين الكساسبه المسلم
3 خالد سعود سلامه القراله المسلم
4 عدنان عطا الله علي الرواشده المسلم
5 سميحه صالح مصطفى الرواشده المسلم
6 ميرفت صبري عبد الحميد القراله المسلم
7 ظاهر علي سليمان الرواشده المسلم
8 سلطان عوده حسين القراله المسلم
9 عبد الله كريم ارشيد الشواوره المسلم
10 اشرف عبد الكريم مسلم القراله المسلم
11 علي فلاح عواد الضلاعين المسلم
12 فايزه علي عواد القراله المسلم
13 سيف الدين طه سالم الفقراء المسلم
14 عدنان يوسف حسن الرواشده المسلم
15 كامل سلمان حسن القراله المسلم

الدائرة السادسة 

1 حمديه نواف يوسف القويدر المسلم
2 عبد العزيز سلمان عبد العزيز اللصاصمه المسلم
3 نصر ضامن نايف الحمايده المسلم
4 جميل احمد محمد الدهيسات المسلم
5 محمد احمد فارس الحمايده المسلم
6 عبد الهادي علي مسلم الحمايده المسلم
7 سطام سالم مقبل الشقور المسلم
8 ثلجي عطيه علي الحمايده المسلم
9 تركي سلامه منور الضرابعه المسلم

----------


## حسان القضاة

محافظة الطفيلة 

الدائرة الاولى

1 عبد الرحمن ابراهيم عبد النبي الحناقطه مسلم
2 الحاجه حليمه عبدالله عبدالعزيز القرعان مسلم
3 ايمان عبد الرحمن احمد الجفوت مسلم
4 محمد عبد الرحيم خليل عواد مسلم
5 احمد محمد عبد الرحمن الزرقان مسلم
6 المحامي حسين عطيه موسى القيسي مسلم
7 ادب مبارك صالح السعود مسلم
8 صباح داود سليمان المرافي مسلم
9 المحاميه منال سليمان علي العوران مسلم
10 المحامي غازي محمد سالم الهوامله مسلم
11 د0عبدالله علي عوده العكايله مسلم
12 تيسير عبد القادر سليمان المراشده مسلم
13 ابراهيم سليمان احمد العطيوي(الحبيب)(الحج ابو علاء) مسلم

الدائرة الثانية1 انصاف احمد سلامه الخوالده(ام نضال)(انصاف بنت الحاج) مسلم
2 محمود جريد محسن النعانعه(ابو اسامه) مسلم
3 المحامي محمد احمد سلامه الشروش المسيعديين مسلم
4 علي محمد ذياب الكريميين الخصبه مسلم
5 د.م عوده عوض عودةالله الرفوع السعودي(ابو ليث) مسلم
6 المهندس محمد اسماعيل علي السعودي(ابو عمر) مسلم
7 احمد عطاالله ضبعان النعانعه(ابو عامر) مسلم
8 الاستاذ يحيى ابراهيم يحيى الخوالده(ابونضال) مسلم
9 عبد السلام هاني عبد المجيد السعودي(ابوهاني) مسلم
10 الدكتوره امل يوسف مطلق الرفوع(ام محمد) مسلم


محافظة العقبه

الدائرة الاولى

1 د. محمد حريزي عبدالسلام البدري مسلم
2 المحامي ابراهيم عبدالرزاق سليمان ابو العز مسلم
3 المحامي عرفات حسين علي الرياطي مسلم
4 السيده حكمت احمد عيد ابو معيتق مسلم
5 السيده ميساء حلمي منيب عرموش مسلم
6 زياد كمال مصطفى الشويخ مسلم
7 نبيل محمد عبدالحليم الحلايقة مسلم


محافظة المفرق

1 مفلح محمد مفلح الخزاعله الرفالي
2 نواف فارس عليان الخوالده (ابوممدوح(
3 د0 تيسير محمد احمد الخوالده(ابو شاكر(
4 م.تيسير محمد عبدالله الشديفات(ابو العبد)(ابوعمر(
5 احمد سليمان طعيمه المشاقبه(ابو اسلام(
6 مرشد عبد العزيز مجلي الخوالده(ابو مامون(
7 فتحيه ارشيد حامد العموش
8 تركي عقله محمد اخو ارشيده الخزاعلة(ابو سيف(
9 نوره راشد غافل الخوالدة
10 المحامي فراس ضيف الله مكازي اخو ارشيده الخزاعلة
11 المحامية مهيند ممدوح احمد الحراحشة(ام عليان(
12 د0ابراهيم محمد سويلم الحسبان العموش(ابوزيد(
13 المحامي غانم عامر ابو ربيع ابو ربيع (ابو عامر(
14 المحامي ناصر دخيل السمير المشاقبة
15 المحامي عبدالكريم فيصل ضيف الله الدغمي (ابوفيصل (
16 فايز عبد الله منيزل الشديفات(ابو محمد(
17 د . محمد طلب مسلم ابو عليم


دائرة البدو

1 احمد علي محمد ابو خليل الاحيوات مسلم
2 نواف حسن فرحان النعيمات مسلم
3 عكاش عوده حسين انجادات مسلم
4 عواد محمد سلمان القعير الزوايده مسلم
5 د.عبدالله هارون سحيمان الجازي مسلم
6 محمد سحيمان علي الحويطات مسلم
7 الويفي عوده سليمان الملاعبه مسلم
8 سالم ناصر سلمان الزوايده مسلم
9 ممدوح حمد عرار الجازي مسلم
10 سند حماد علي النعيمات مسلم
11 علي محمد البخيت المسامره العقيلات مسلم
12 سالم محمد سالم المراعيه مسلم
13 سلطان فيصل حمد الجازي مسلم
14 هاني عطالله علي النجادات مسلم
15 مها خليل سعيد التوايهه مسلم
16 محمد سليمان سالم السعيديين مسلم
17 محمد ابصيص عقله الطقاطقه مسلم
18 علي محمد اعميد الذيابات مسلم
19 عقله مسند جلال الهوامله مسلم
20 جمعه هليل سلامه القدمان مسلم
21 عليا سالم عقله الشحادات مسلم
22 منيره محيل عتيق المصبحيين مسلم
23 ناجح فياض سماح الدمانيه مسلم
24 بخيت محمد عويض المنايعه مسلم
25 حسين علي مفضي ابو تايه مسلم

----------


## حسان القضاة

محافظة البلقاء

الدائره الاولى

1 د.خالد عبد الرحمن عطيات/مسلم
2 خالد عبد الرزاق موسى بزبز الحياري/مسلم
3 معتصم عبدالكريم حيدر العوامله/مسلم
4 ضيغم سالم عبدالكريم خريسات/مسلم
5 المحامي علي عبد الرزاق موسى ابورمان/مسلم
6 د.م مخلد فاضل فرحان الفاعوري مسلم
7 د.عبد الحليم محمد الصالح حياصات مسلم
8 (محمد رسول) محمد مطلق العمايره مسلم
9 عبد الفتاح عبدالله محمود الخليفه النسور مسلم
10 احمد محمد الحاج عبدالله الحمود مسلم
11 بسام محمد احمد خليفه المناصير العبادي مسلم
12 د.ايمان بشير محمد الحسين العوامله مسلم
13 د.حارث عبدالله علي ابو سليم الجزازي مسلم
14 راتب نجيب سليم الدبابنه مسيحي
15 د.حازم كمال صالح الناصر مسيحي
16 فخري اسكندر حنا الداوود مسيحي
17 عبد الحليم احمد الصبيحات الرحامنه مسلم
18 محمود عواد اسماعيل الخرابشه مسلم
19 د. سمير رضوان بيدر عوامله مسلم
20 ياسين محمد صالح الزعبي مسلم
21 د. موسى مفضي ايوب شتيوي مسيحي
22 ماجد عبدالله عباس قطيشات مسلم
23 ثريا عيسى سليمان حتر مسيحي
24 د.فداء كامل شحاده المصاروة(حتر) مسلم
25 د. عبد الكريم جميل عبد الرحمن الفاعوري مسلم
26 برهم عبد العزيز مفضي البقور العبادي مسلم
27 رويدا سليمان فليحان الريالات مسلم
28 فايز محمد قاسم ابو رمان مسلم
29 د.عدنان سلامه سمعان الداود مسلم
30 وليد عيسى العواد جريسات مسلم
31 فالح عبدالله نزال الجبرة مسلم
32 محمد عبد الرزاق عبد الرحمن بزبز الحياري مسلم
33 منال زعل عبد العزيز الرماضنه(العبادي) مسلم
34 سليمان علي محمد غنيمات مسلم
35 راكان احمد علي القداح مسلم
36 د.هاشم احمد مطلق الدباس مسلم
37 عبد اللطيف سليمان سالم العربيات مسلم
38 سهام سليمان احمد بزبز مسلم
39 باسل منصور عبد الفتاح الخرابشه مسلم
40 لؤي محمد احمد خشمان مسلم

الدائره الثانيه 

1 محمود احمد السعود العدوان مسلم
2 المحامي حمدي صالح ابراهيم الجريري مسلم
3 نعمه حسن فواز الوحيدي مسلم
4 فايزه محمد نهار السلامات مسلم
5 موسى احمد موسى الجعارات مسلم
6 عدنان علي محمود شحاده مسلم
7 مريم عيسى علي العدوان مسلم
8 روان محمود عبد الجليل العدوان مسلم
9 ماجد يوسف علي العدوان مسلم

الدائرة الثالثه 

1 طلال عبد (محمد سعيد)الفاعور مسلم
2 عليان جميل علي البلاونه مسلم
3 تحسين عقل يوسف الصلاحات مسلم
4 ناجح عبد الحمدان الديات مسلم
5 مصطفى فلاح فالح الشطي مسلم
6 آمنه سليمان عبدالله الغراغير مسلم
7 امل عواد محمد العلاقمه مسلم
8 حربي فاضل مفضي المشاهره مسلم
9 محمد زايد محمد الشطي مسلم
10 عجايب يوسف هيدريس الدواهيق مسلم
11 خالد محمد خليل ابو صيام مسلم

الدائرة الرابعة 1 زهير زكري حسين جبريل مسلم
2 مصطفى رمضان عبد القادر ياغي مسلم
3 عبد الحليم حسين عبد الحليم ابو علوش مسلم
4 عبدالله جبران محمد النويرات مسلم
5 محمد خليل محمد عقل مسلم
6 حاقظ سليمان سلمان ابو كشك مسلم

----------


## حسان القضاة

بدو الوسط 

1/ مشاوش محمد مفلح السحيم 
2/ حسين محمد قفطان الفايز 
3/ مجحم حديثه علي الخريشة 
4/ محمد عطاالله صياح الفايز
5/ عطاالله ضيف الله سليم الجبور 
6/ ثامر ملوح عواد الفايز 
7/ عبدالله حسن ارشيد الطيب 
8/ طايل مثقال سطام الفايز 
9/ عطاالله خلف عبدالله الدهامشة 
10/ فايز سليمان عايد الكعابنة 
11/ غازي منور تركي الزبن 
12/ فرحه محمد فلاح المحمود 
13/ ماجدة حمدان عسكر القاضي الجهني 
14/ يوسف سليمان عواد الحامد 
15/ محمد كنوش علوان الشرعه 
16/ محمد عوض علي الهويمل ( الخضير )
17/ محمد بركات محمد الزهير الجبور 
18/ عوض نهار دواس الجريان الشرعة 
19/ محمد حمود فليح المحارب 
20/ نايفه فرحان محمد الشرعه 
21/ الشايش نايف حديثة الخريشة 
22/ فائق فنطول عقاب الزيدان الهقيش 
23/ صالح راضي مفلح الجبور 
24/ بدر حران البخيت الفايز 
25/ غازي الدبوبي جراد ابو جنيب الفايز 
26/ حمده ارشيد احمد القصيرين 

بدو الشمال 

1/ حسين جبر رجا النعيمي 
2/ صوان طلب مريبيع الشرفات 
3/ د. تيسير محمد احمد الخوالده 
4/ د. حابس ركاد خليف الشبيب
5/ د. متروك حنيان عرسان العون 
6/ محمد تيسير دواس الجبور 
7/ المحامي عطية ندى محمد الزبيدي 
8/ وصفي فرحان سعيد السرحان 
9/ المحامي سعيدي عويد المسليم المساعيد 
10/ م. مهدي سمير عقيل الطوافشه
11/ ضيف الله فرحان محمد الكعيبر 
12/ ظاهر فهد ذعار الفواز 
13/ حسن عيسى محمد النعيمي 
14/ د. فلاح زعيزع عداد الحرفوشي 
15/ محمد احمد اشتيوي النعيمي 
16/ خلود محمد مفلح العظامات 
17/ نهله محمود حسين ثلجي 
18/ خالد علي محمد البريك 
19/ عوده سليمان عوده السرور 
20/ فاطمة سيار محمد السرحان 
21/ فرحان نزال حميد المساعيد 
22/ حمد سليم عقله المساعيد 
23/ عيده رميثان ديك الشريده 
24/ محمد مشوح محمد الشرفات 
25/ نضال راشد عوده المساعيد 
26/ د. قاهر نواف سعود القاضي 
27/ م. سعد هايل عوده السرور 
28/ خالد طه منصور القاضي 
29/ عبدالله قاسم محمد الشرفات 
30/ كساب شلال كساب بني خالد 
31/ علية مفلح شويطر الشويطر 
32/ صايل ارشيد الاسود العظامات 
33/ حمدان قاسم محمد الرياحي

----------


## حسان القضاة

تالياً اسماء بعض المرشحين الجدد للانتخابات النيابية في اليوم الثاني والتي تسنى للرأي الحصول عليها حتى ساعة متأخرة امس:

الكرك ودوائرها

فيصل عبدالرزاق الرواشدة، نجاح صالح الحوامدة، شاهر فلاح المطارنة، كفاح عبدالكريم حمد العبيسات، مازن حمد عيسى الضلاعين الجوارنة، عائدة محمود خليل المعايطة، فاطمة فلاح حمود العبادلة، عصام عبدالله لافي الشمايلة، منى يونس حمود مبيضين، خالد علي البنوي، عبدالرحيم حمود سحيمات، طريف محمد حمد اسليم، احمد علي محمود مبيضين، محمد سليمان عبدالنبي القرالة 

معان 

محمد خالد ابراهيم الجمل، منى رضا ابراهيم الرواد، توفيق محمود حسين كريشان، سامية حميد عودة سعيد، رمزية عودة هارون الشلبي 

الثانية - الشوبك 

عبدالله حسين مطلق الهباهبة، هشام محمود سليمان الرواشدة، عثمان محمد هلال الهباهبة، مصطفى محمد خلف الغنميين 

بدو الجنوب

نبيل جميل مضحي ابو تايه 

الزرقاء - الدائرة الاولى 

حسن سعيد يوسف صفيره، عيد عودة سويلم ابو سرحان 

الزرقاء - الدائرة الثانية 

احمد محمد عودة الله الخلايله، احمد حمد طلب الخلايلة، علي احمد سعود الزواهرة، محمد سعد سليم الناصر العبادي

الزرقاء - الدائرة الرابعة 

محمود صالح خلف الشرفي، عاطف احمد جوهر الفرجاني، صباح رباح عبدالله العناتي 

محافظة عجلون - الدائرة الاولى 

محمود عبدالله احمد البعول - عبدالجواد، الدكتورة فايزة محمد سليمان المومني - ام اياد، الشيخ فايز عبدالله الحسن مومني، الدكتور ابراهيم سلمان القضاة، علي صالح ابراهيم بني عطا - علي الضو، ايمان احمد حسين فطيمات - ايمان خلف،فريال موسى احمد الزغول.

الدائرة الثانية 

عبدالله حسين احمد العسولي - ابو حمزة

----------


## الحصناوي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا شاك انو ما ضل شعب ينتخب من كثر المرشحيين ههههه
        ولو انهم كلهم بدهم مصلحه الوطن عن جد لكان وضعنا هلأ غير هيك

 على كل حال شكرا كتير على المجهود الاكثر من رائع والى الامام 
و ان شالله يكون نواب السنه الحاليه على قدر من المسؤليه و العطاء لهذا الوطن الذي اعتز اني اكون واحد منه 
وطبعا ما يكون نائب خدمات متل النواب السابقين وشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك  را

----------


## ajluni top

الله ينجح اللي يستاهلوا

ان شالله تسير الامور بكل يسر وسهوله
ومثل ما بيقولوا عرس ديمقراطي

----------

